# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  plasma cutter

## Spark

αυτο ειναι ενα δίδυμο μετασχηματιστών που ο καθε ενας ειναι για 220-110VAC 1000W αλλα σε αυτη την εφαρμογή εχω συνδέσει με διαφορετικό τρόπο δηλαδή ειναι τα 2 πρωτα τυλίγματα σε σειρα και τα 2 δευτερα τυλίγματα σε σειρα, συνδέω στο δίκτυο τα τυλίγματα 110+110 και παιρνω εξοδο απο τα τυλίγματα 220+220 κοντά στα 600V.
με γεφυρα ανόρθωσης και πυκνωτη κανω DC 573V αφου έβαλα και ενα ballast μεταξυ των μ/τ ωστε να μην ταλαντωνουν.

το αρνητικό συνδεω με κροκοδειλο σε ενα τυλιγμενο πακετο με πολλες στρωσεις φυλλων αλουμινόχαρτο. 
το θετικό καλωδιο καταλήγει σε κλεμα που ειναι βιδωμένη μυτη μολυβιου (ανθρακας), με αυτη χαραζω και κοβω την μεταλλικη επιφάνεια.

*προσοχή*, αυτο δεν ειναι ασφαλές παιχνίδι - δεν βαζω σχέδια - ειναι εργαλειο πειραματισμων για εμπειρους. η ενταση της υψηλης τασης μπορει να ειναι πολλα αμπερ και καθε επαφη με το σωμα ειναι θανατηφόρα.

μετά θα δειξω αλλο βιντεο πως σε αυτο βαζω ενα μπουζι αυτοκινητων και οταν ερχεται σε επαφη το νερό γινεται αμεσως αέρια υδρογονο-οξυγόνο.

θα δειξω και βιντεο με ηλεκτροδιο ηλεκτροκόλλησης τι μπορει να κανει.





Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64086

----------

Gari1956 (26-04-16), 

picdev (15-04-16)

----------


## street

για το αλουμινοχαρτο  ?  :Tongue2:  :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Ντάξει δεν είναι κανονικό πλάσμα, για πειράματα καλό είναι βέβαια.

Έχω στη δουλειά ένα που κόβει ράγες τραίνου σαν να είναι βούτυρο  :Tongue2:

----------


## Spark

αναμεινατε το επόμενο βιντεο οπου με χοντρα καλώδια και ηλεκτροδια ηλεκτροκολλησης φτανω τα 3Α
1700W δεν ειναι λιγα...

----------


## bchris

Αν αντί για ολα αυτα έβαζες  μια μπαταρια αυτοκινήτου, την ιδια δουλεια θα εκανες και χωρις υψηλες τάσεις...

BTW οταν κοβεις, το logo βγαίνει εκτος καδρου.

----------


## tsimpidas

> μετά θα δειξω αλλο βιντεο πως σε αυτο βαζω ενα μπουζι αυτοκινητων και οταν ερχεται σε επαφη το νερό γινεται αμεσως αέρια υδρογονο-οξυγόνο.
> 
> θα δειξω και βιντεο με ηλεκτροδιο ηλεκτροκόλλησης τι μπορει να κανει.







τα ''παιδία-παίζει''

που να σου δειξω εγω μια πραγματικη ηλεκτροκοληση τι μπορει να κανει,,, 

οπως να κοψει 12αρες μπετοβεργες ή να ανοιξει τρυπα σε 1,5-2mm λαμαρινα.[κολαει και σίδερα παρεπιπτοντως]


από το plasma πάντως απέχουμε πολυυυυ σπυρο.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Αυτό λέγεται βραχυκύκλωμα 
το αλουμίνιο λιώνει γιατί είναι το πιο λεπτό 
Καμία σχέση με το πλασμα

----------


## Spark

δεν τελειωσα ακομα την παρουσίαση, βαζω και καυσιμο αέριο
τι ειναι πλασμα στην σελίδα 4

*http://1lyk-peir-thess.thess.sch.gr/portal/files/Hlektriko_Toxo.pdf*

----------


## DGeorge

> ...Φυσικά  τα  «πλάσματα»  που  εμφανίζονται  στην  Γή  θα  πρέπει  να θεωρηθούν «ψυχρά», καθώς οι συνθήκες στον πλανήτη μας δεν έχουν σχέση με αυτές που επικρατούν στον Ήλιο....



Η παρεξήγηση/σφάλμα (κατ' εμέ) στην υπόθεσην αυτή, μπορεί άνετα να εξηγηθεί από την άγνοια των "Μικρών Κλειστών Φυσικών Συστημάτων".
Θα πρότεινα, μάλλον, να αναθεωρηθεί η υπόθεση αυτή, καθώς σε μία βόμβα σχάσης, ή/και βόμβα σύντηξης (*μικρότατα* κλειστά Φυσικά Συστήματα) δημιουργούνται *αρκετά θερμά*~*θερμότατα* πλάσματα. Επίσης, και στους -πολύ εγγύς χώρους- ηλεκ. εκκενώσεων (αστραπών, κεραυνών) οι θερμοκρασίες είναι ανάλογα υψηλές (ώστε να δημιουργηθεί και ευκολώτερα η κατάσταση 'Θερμό Πλάσμα'). Εξ' άλλου η πάρα πολύ υψηλές αυτές θερμοκρασίες, είναι η αιτία δημιουργίας των κρουστικών κυμάτων αέρα, με αποτέλεσμα την επερχόμενη -πάντα- 'Βροντή'! Μπορεί τα φαινόμενα κεραυνός, αστραπή, να είναι στιγμιαία (επί κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου)... Ωστόσο τα ποσά των εκλυομένων Ενεργειών δικαιολογούν πλήρως μίαν -πολύ εγγύς χώρου- υπερθέρμανση -> δημιουργία υπέρθερμου πλάσματος (επίσης επί κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου). Αυτό το θερμό πλάσμα τελικώς επανέρχεται ψυχόμενο στην αέρια κατάσταση, αποδίδοντας την θερμότητα στην κίνηση του αέρα (Βροντή).

...Επίσης...Ενώ το *ιόν* κλίνεται όπως το *ον*, του *ιόντος*/*όντος* κλπ, δεν υπάρχει ρήμα ιον*τ*ίζω, αλλά ιονίζω, όπως και το ανώτατο στρώμα της ατμόσφαιράς μας λέγεται Ιονόσφαιρα και όχι Ιον*τ*όσφαιρα!

----------


## DLS 33

νατο το Πλασμα στην αυλη εργαζεται.... κοβει ανετα μεχρι 2 cm

----------


## Gaou

> νατο το Πλασμα στην αυλη εργαζεται.... κοβει ανετα μεχρι 2 cm



ευχαριστημένος απο αυτα τα σταμος Δημήτρη . Σε σχέση με αλλα κινέζικα εχεις αποψη ?

----------


## navar



----------


## kioan

Άλλο ένα πλάσμα-cutter που κόβει ακόμη και ξυλεία  :Rolleyes: 


 *Spoiler:*

----------


## DLS 33

> ευχαριστημένος απο αυτα τα σταμος Δημήτρη . Σε σχέση με αλλα κινέζικα εχεις αποψη ?



Εχω παρει 3-4 μηχανηυματα απο αυτον. Μεχρι στιγμης εργαζωνται πολυ καλα.
 Τωρα ομως , βλεπω οτι εχουν ακριβηνει αρκετα....
     Οπως εγραψα και αλλη φορα, τους ειχα γραψει email στα ελληνικα και μου απαντησαν στα Ελληνικα !

Και αυτα κινεζικα ειναι  ομως, απο οτι καταλαβαινω....

 Να μερικα που πηρα... http://prnt.sc/6plnsc  και αυτο.. http://www.expondo.de/stamos-basic-m...bar-2022?c=285

----------


## DGeorge

> Η παρεξήγηση/σφάλμα (κατ' εμέ) στην υπόθεσην αυτή, μπορεί άνετα να εξηγηθεί από την άγνοια των "Μικρών Κλειστών Φυσικών Συστημάτων".
> Θα πρότεινα, μάλλον, να αναθεωρηθεί η υπόθεση αυτή, καθώς σε μία βόμβα σχάσης, ή/και βόμβα σύντηξης (*μικρότατα* κλειστά Φυσικά Συστήματα) δημιουργούνται *αρκετά θερμά*~*θερμότατα* πλάσματα........



Οφείλω να ζητήσω δημοσίως "*Συγγνώμη!!!*" και για την δική μου παραπλάνηση.
*1)* Ναι μεν στα όπλα, που προανέφερα δημιουργείται θερμό πλάσμα. Τόσο στην Ατομική (Σχάσης), όσο και στην Υδρογονική (Σύντηξης) βόμβα, κατά την έκρηξη, η εκλυόμενη Ενέργεια εμφανίζεται ως Ακτινοβολία-Χ (η γνωστή μας από τις ακτινογραφίες κλπ). Ο αέρας όμως δεν είναι 'διάφανος' στις ακτίνες Χ. Γι' αυτό τις απορροφά, και μάλιστα σε τεράστιο βαθμό. Η απορρόφηση αυτή είναι που μετατρέπει τον αέρα σε υπέρθερμο πλάσμα. Αυτή η εμφάνιση του υπέρθερμου πλάσματος έχει κινηματογραφηθεί (στις δοκιμές) ως δημιουργία εκτυφλωτικά λαμπρής/λευκής σφαίρας.
*2)* Ωστόσο στις λάμπες εκκένωσης (ΝΕΟΝ π.χ.), ή/και φθορισμού, όπως και στις ατραπές και τους κεραυνούς, το πλάσμα είναι όντως ψυχρό, καθώς το αέριό του *είναι ψυχρό* πριν (αλλά και κατά) την εκκένωση! Αντίθετα το αέριο στον πυρήνα ενός άστρου ιονίζεται καθώς λόγω βαρύτητας θερμαίνεται ολοένα και περισσότερο, μέχρις ότου -λόγω υπερθέρμανσης- μεταβεί στην κατάσταση "Πλάσμα"!
Βέβαια, και σε μιά κοινή λαμπίτσα φθορισμού 



> ...*Ενώ το αέριο του πλάσματος είναι ψυχρό*, τα λίγα ελεύθερα ηλεκτρόνιά του έχουν θερμοκρασία *εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων βαθμών Κέλβιν*....



Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα....

Μάλιστα η Πηγή στην οποία τεκμηριώνεται το *'ψυχρό'* πλάσμα, δεν είναι μιά εργασία μαθητών κάποιου Λυκείου, αλλά το '*Ινστιτούτο Νανοεπιστήμης και Νανοτεχνολογίας, ΕΚΕΦΕ Δημόκριτος*', όπως αναφέρεται και στο τέλος του άρθρου.

Ο διαχωρισμός -μάλλον- είναι σαφής:
Το *Θερμό* Πλάσμα (δημιουργείται από επαγώμενη υπερθέρμανση του αερίου) είτε με βαρυτικη υπερσυμπίεση/υπερθέρμσνση, είτε με πυρηνική σχάση (ή/και σύντηξη). Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις υπάρχει υπερθέρμανση, η οποία τελικώς οδηγεί στον ιονισμό του αερίου και δημιουργία Πλάσματος.
Το *Ψυχρό* Πλάσμα δημιουργείται με απ' ευθείας ιονισμό του ψυχρού αερίου, και εκδίωξη/δέσμευση των ελεύθερων ηλεκτρονίων, ώστε το Πλάσμα να παραμένει μονίμως ιονισμένο (Μη-ιονισμένο πλάσμα είναι απλό αέριο  :Bored: ).

----------


## valis

> *2)* Ωστόσο στις λάμπες εκκένωσης (ΝΕΟΝ π.χ.), ή/και φθορισμού, όπως και στις ατραπές και τους κεραυνούς, το πλάσμα είναι όντως ψυχρό, καθώς το αέριό του *είναι ψυχρό* πριν (αλλά και κατά) την εκκένωση! Αντίθετα το αέριο στον πυρήνα ενός άστρου ιονίζεται καθώς λόγω βαρύτητας θερμαίνεται ολοένα και περισσότερο, μέχρις ότου -λόγω υπερθέρμανσης- μεταβεί στην κατάσταση "Πλάσμα"!
> Βέβαια, και σε μιά κοινή λαμπίτσα φθορισμού Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα....



Σύμφωνα με το λινκ http://www.plasma-universe.com/Plasm...s_of_plasma%29
σπινθηρες τόξα και φλόγα ανήκουν στο θερμό πλάσμα

----------


## George_b

> Εχω παρει 3-4 μηχανηυματα απο αυτον. Μεχρι στιγμης εργαζωνται πολυ καλα.
>  Τωρα ομως , βλεπω οτι εχουν ακριβηνει αρκετα....
>      Οπως εγραψα και αλλη φορα, τους ειχα γραψει email στα ελληνικα και μου απαντησαν στα Ελληνικα !
> 
> Και αυτα κινεζικα ειναι  ομως, απο οτι καταλαβαινω....
> 
>  Να μερικα που πηρα... http://prnt.sc/6plnsc  και αυτο.. http://www.expondo.de/stamos-basic-m...bar-2022?c=285



Ωραια εργαλεία Δημητρη.

Εχεις π.μ

----------


## bchris

Δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις, αλλα εμενα ΑΥΤΟ το πλάσμα μου αρεσει.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

τελικά ξέφυγε πάλι η συζήτηση

----------


## DGeorge

> τελικά ξέφυγε πάλι η συζήτηση



 :Biggrin: Φίλε Μιχάλη Πολλή Καλησπέρα σου! :Biggrin: 
Δεν ξέφυγε η συζήτηση... Απλώς άνοιξε από τα στενά πλαίσια του 'Κόφτη Πλάσματος' στα 'Είδη Πλάσματος'.
Βέβαια κάτι 'αδιόρθωτοι επαγγελματίες εξοστρακιστές' :Tongue2:  (στα μηνύματα 12, 13, και 18 προσπαθούν να χαλάσουν τον ειρμό της συζήτησης.... Πλην όμως κρατάμε γερά την εστίαση του θέματος.

*Επ' ευκαιρία!!!......*
Στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα 'πλατιάσαμε', συζητώντας και γενικότερα περί Πλάσματος, μετά από το μήνυμα 8 του φίλου Σπύρου.
Θα ζητούσα λοιπόν, μία πρόταση από τα Παιδιά της Διαχείρισης, σύμφωνα με την οποία κάπου να μπορούν να συζητούνται Θέματα Φυσικής, Χημείας, Βιολογίας κλπ, εάν και εφόσον θίγονται τέτοια σε κατασκευές.
Θα ήταν -για παράδειγμα- αρκετή η χρήση του Υπομνήματος: "Θέμα Εξαέρωσης", ή θα χρειαζόταν κάποιο άλλο Θέμα/Υπόμνημα με τίτλο -για παράδειγμα- : "Θέματα Επιστήμης" (στη Γενική Συζήτηση);

----------


## valis

Συμφωνω με την 2η πρόταση.  "Θέματα Επιστήμης"

----------

bchris (19-04-16)

----------


## Spark

σε αυτο το βιντεο βλέπετε την ηλεκτρόλυση που προκαλει το συστημα μου.
μου εφεραν εναν ατμοκαθαριστή για επισκευή και σκεφτηκα να δοκιμασω ατμό σε ηλεκτρόδια με υψηλή τάση.
ακόμα φαίνεται πως αντιδρά ενα μπουζι με υψηλή τάση οταν μπαινει σε δοχειο με νερό.
αυτα ειναι πειράματα που κανω και μοιραζομαι μαζι σας.
τα βιντεο που δειχνω ειναι η απόδειξη πως με υψηλή τάση μπορουμε να διασπάσουμε το νερό και να προκαλέσουμε "εκρηκτικά" αποτελέσματα με ελάχιστη ενέργεια.

----------

Lord Vek (16-05-16)

----------


## KOKAR

> Δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις, αλλα εμενα ΑΥΤΟ το πλάσμα μου αρεσει.



σου αρεσουν οι δασκαλιτσες εεε? χαχχαχαχαχ

----------


## Spark

ξέρω πως αυτη η παρουσίαση δεν ειναι καλή, ουτε και σε εμένα αρέσει, μερικές παρουσιάσεις ειναι πρόχειρες
άλλες παρουσιάσεις κατασκευών ειναι σημαντικές για εμένα αλλά αδιάφορες για άλλους.
λοιπον
αυτή η κατασκευή έχει λάθος τίτλο, δηλαδή κόβει αλουμίνιο αλλα,
η κατασκευή έγινε καλύτερη, βελτιώνω κάθε χρόνο τις κατασκευές μου,, 
εφέτος θα την παρουσιάσω εκ νέου ως "Ηλεκτροκόλληση DC 1000W" αφου ειναι τέτοια.

όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να έχουν υπομονή διότι εχω πολλές ασχολίες όπως κάθε μέρα κουνκ φου και καθε εβδομάδα 
ορειβασία και ταξίδια.

εχω τουλάχιστον 10 νέες κατασκευές να παρουσιάσω αλλά δεν εχω κέφι για παρουσιάσεις,
πιο καλά να κατασκευάζω και να παρουσιάζω παιχνίδια

----------

